# CBS evening news, capitol hill



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

CBS evening news with Norah o'Donnell. 
Only news we get over air waves is CBS.
Every single day at 5:30 when the evening news comes on they will at some point show a clip of the Capitol hill riot and make a big deal of it.
It's become comical with me and my wife to see if they will show it again every night.
And they do. Just saw it again.
It's like they trying to brain wash people to make them believe all Trump supporters are bad people.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Swrock said:


> CBS evening news with Norah o'Donnell.
> Only news we get over air waves is CBS.
> Every single day at 5:30 when the evening news comes on they will at some point show a clip of the Capitol hill riot and make a big deal of it.
> It's become comical with me and my wife to see if they will show it again every night.
> ...


They all miss our President Donald John Trump especially that ape looking Andrew Cuomo.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I stopped watching news when I started yelling at every presentation that was being made. And that was the local FOX channel. 
I know relegate myself to reading it. Bongino report for the right view, Yahoo news for the left. Somewhere in between lies the truth. 
I have been a lot happier since I started doing this.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Local news channels are just your local news with clips of democrat controlled media sprinkled in between stories. 

I can't even watch Fox anymore with a few exceptions. I'm down to Newsmax and OAN. 

The Capital "insurrection". What a joke. The same clip over and over of 5 people (probably BLM and Antifa members) breaking through a window with some type of pole. 

Forget the hundreds of other videos that are out now that people took on their phones that show the capital police opening the doors and waving people in. And all the people inside walking inside the barriers about as calm as can be while talking to the officers. 

It's unbelievable how ridiculous things have gotten. The hypocrisy of the dems still going on about this and still having D.C. full of 20,000 National Gaurd troops while it's surrounded by fencing topped with razor wire.

They won't even acknowledge the BLM riots that went on for the last year and still are going on where they're shooting and throwing molotov cocktails at police among other things. 

Burning down businesses and looting stores causing billions of dollars in damage and killing and injuring hundreds of people. But they're "mostly peaceful". What a bunch of BS!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swrock said:


> CBS evening news with Norah o'Donnell.
> Only news we get over air waves is CBS.
> Every single day at 5:30 when the evening news comes on they will at some point show a clip of the Capitol hill riot and make a big deal of it.
> It's become comical with me and my wife to see if they will show it again every night.
> ...


The people that watch that news are already brainwashed. Liberals need a bad guy to hate (because they are the party of hate). Since Trump is gone and they no longer have a bad guy they are going to make Conservatives the bad guy (via Trump of course). They know they'd lose viewership if they didnt vilify someone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Swrock said:


> It's like they trying to brain wash people to make them believe all Trump supporters are bad people.


They really are using brainwashing techniques , and they have learned to do it by studying old Communist tactics and writing. Notably Lenin & Mao.

A quote from Mao:
All political power comes from the barrel of a gun. The communist party must command all the guns, that way, no guns can ever be used to command the party.

Mao Zedong:: Little Red Book.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Our local NBC station,TV13, is SO liberal it's ridiculous. All the stories tow the liberal agenda to the point of flat out lying.

We watch for the weather report but it's getting to the point I have to watch. Just so I know how the other side thinks. Interesting to see how far the left will go. Can't imagine how bad it will be in a year.


----------

